# MN Hall of Farm & Grand Qualified GR w/ Excellent Hips & COMPLETELY CLEAR CHIC



## StElmoQn (Oct 20, 2004)

*MN Hall of Farm & Grand Qualified GR w/ Excellent Hips & COMPLETELY CLEAR CHIC*

HRCH BIG HORN CHASIN’ HOLWAY'S GOLD MH MNR WCX CGC (“Chase”)
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=308835 

CHIC #66514 
http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1373966#animal

HIPS, ELBOWS, HEART and THYROID OFA Cleared
CERF Clear, prcd-PRA Clear, GR-PRA1 Clear 
ICHTHYOSIS Clear 


If you’re searching for that rare gold nugget of brawn, beauty, and brains, along with the gold standard in health clearances, you can stop now! CHASE has it all - drive, speed, exceptional marking ability and water prowess. MH @ Age 2, Youngest Golden to Qualify @ 2011 AND 2012 Master Nationals, and ONLY Golden to Qualify @ 2012 International Spring Grand. 

Watch for him at the 2013 Master National and possibly running Quals this fall.

For more info and pedigree contact 
Kathy Winch [email protected]

************
_DUPLICATE AD POSTED

_HRCH BIG HORN CHASIN’ HOLWAY'S GOLD MH MNH WCX CGC (“Chase”)
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=308835 

CHIC #66514 
http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1373966#animal

HIPS, ELBOWS, HEART and THYROID OFA Cleared
CERF Clear, prcd-PRA Clear, GR-PRA1 Clear 
ICHTHYOSIS Clear 


If you’re searching for that rare gold nugget of brawn, beauty, and brains, along with the gold standard in health clearances, you can stop now! CHASE has it all - drive, speed, exceptional marking ability and water prowess. MH @ Age 2, Joined Master National Hall of Fame @ 5 (2013), Youngest Golden to Qualify @ 2011 AND 2012 Master Nationals, and ONLY Golden to Qualify @ 2012 International Spring Grand. 

Watch for him at the 2014 Master National and possibly running Quals this fall.

For more info and pedigree contact 
Kathy Winch [email protected]​


----------

